# Is this a blue tuxedo platy?



## CichlidChick (Mar 16, 2010)

Is this blue tuxedo platy? Either way I think she's a very pretty fish. Sorry its a bit blurry. :-D


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Thats what it looks like, but please keep in mind that "blue tuxedo platy" is a common name, not a scientific one. There are a number of color variations in platys that are all called "blue tuxedo".


----------

